# Creative Packaging



## michaelmiranda1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hello,
Does anyone know a company or manufacturer for creative packaging? Perhaps something similar what Design by Humans is using. This can range from printed vinyl bags to custom printed boxes. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks All,
Michael


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Central Pack will print on the items they carry at great prices and low minimums.

Packaging Supplies and Shipping Supplies - From Shipping Boxes to Packaging Paper

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is another place that has some nice packages Nashville Wraps is a Gift Packaging and Gourmet Gift Basket Supplies Wholesale Resource

Hope this helps


----------

